# Help recovery from a flashed ROM



## stedmakr (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a gingerbread Droid X with the .621 build. Last night I successfully rooted the phone and installed titanium, clockworkmod manager and a couple of other apps. I then flashed the latest version of MIUI for the droid X. All went well - however I don't have wifi. After playing with this situation all morning without success I'd like to go back to the root without a custom flash

Two questions is there some sort of secret or reason why I lost WIFI and if so how do I get it back.

Second and more important question - how do I or can I go back to my rooted .621 build from the current MIUI build. Its not just the wifi, support seems limited and I'm a little uncomfortable with all support coming out of china, much of it isn't in english.

Thanks,

Keith


----------

